# Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter



## Loftyendeavors (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,
What are your oppinions on the Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter? I am currently using an Epson 1280 w/MIS Perpetual Archival Inks, A Stahls Mighty Press & Coastal Brand Opaque Transfers. I have recieved numerous orders but two have been cancelled because "The distributors demand perfect uniformity in product quality" I.E. hand-cut designs just aren't good enough. In addition to this, I have had mutlitple customers complain about the fact that I cannot create transparent portions (which I assume would taken care of by the cutter). So -- I've run into a wall with my business and was wondering whether in the oppinion of this board it would make more sense to buy this $1700 cutter, or use that $1700 to invest in another method of producing t-shirts.
Thanks for you advice,
Josh


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

[ In addition to this, I have had mutlitple customers complain about the fact that I cannot create transparent portions (which I assume would taken care of by the cutter). 

Could explain what you mean by transparent portions? Are you talking about the fact that with digital transfer paper...open areas within the design dont show the blank because of the transfer paper. I think the cutter will cut out your design as long as it has an optical eye. I dont know if it will cut out areas within the design that have no printing.


----------



## Loftyendeavors (Jul 17, 2006)

David,
Those transparent areas within the design are exactly what I'm talking about. Are you sure that a cutter w/an optical eye wont be able to remove those portions too?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm partial to it of course, but I have tested it against other models and I highly recommend it. And as long as you create the cut line within your design, it will cut it. As far as registartion goes the machine is right on and you should not have a problem at all. Another reason, I like this cutter is because of it's ability to cut tackle twill for applique work. It does offer a lot of bang for your buck


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Josh...so say on a tribal design it will cut out each and every transparent area within the design? Now if thats the case things are getting better and better. So this thing will follow say old english text and cut everything and not just contour cut the word or phrase? By the way...thanks for the samples and my press is up and running like a champ.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

It will cut everything that you create in vector art. Keep in mind that if you try to get to detailed with Old E text and such the opaque paper probably won't be able to perform properly. However, if you want to cut a tribal design or text and it is sized properly, it does an awesome job. I guess a good way to put it is, you are only restricted by the material or paper you are using, not the cutter.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Josh! That is pretty cool technology. Do they make any kind of optical upgrade kits for CX-24 or do I just need to order another plotter from ya?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I wish they did make an upgrade kit, but unfortunately they don't. The feature is built into the "brains" of the cutter so it would require a new unit. Definitely something to consider though, when you think about what it will bring to the table.


----------



## Loftyendeavors (Jul 17, 2006)

Josh,
Thanks for the advice. Do you have any photos of shirts you've made using this technology? Also -- would it be possible to cut regular paper, flyers, business cards, etc. w/this cutter?


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

[


> I have recieved numerous orders but two have been cancelled because "The distributors demand perfect uniformity in product quality


" 

I have a GX24/Epson1280 setup and it works great. I use it to do samples and one offs to show my customers and this has really been a great sales tool.
I have found out however that if you add up the cost of the opaque sheet, and the time involved in loading the printer/cutter. Then add the weeding time. Then take into account that the opaque sheet is not very durable and adds undesireable hand to the design.
I have determined that I am definately money ahead getting plastisol transfers made up to do any quantity over 12 pieces. I can press 12 shirts in 20 minutes while talking on the phone.
I totally endorse the GX24. It is a fine machine. What I don't understand is why an 11x17 sheet of opaque paper (9X13 is max design size because the cutter requires the rest to hold the sheet in place) Should cost me more than the t-shirt.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Loftyendeavors said:


> Josh,
> Thanks for the advice. Do you have any photos of shirts you've made using this technology? Also -- would it be possible to cut regular paper, flyers, business cards, etc. w/this cutter?


I will try to get a picture to post up for you today. Cutting business cards, regular paper etc. would not work on this type of machine. It can only cut materials that are 2 ply. The top layer being the one that can be cut.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

StitchShoppe said:


> ["
> 
> I have a GX24/Epson1280 setup and it works great. I use it to do samples and one offs to show my customers and this has really been a great sales tool.
> I have found out however that if you add up the cost of the opaque sheet, and the time involved in loading the printer/cutter. Then add the weeding time. Then take into account that the opaque sheet is not very durable and adds undesireable hand to the design.
> ...


I can see your point about the plastisol transfers, but I would assume this is only true as far as the cost comparison goes, on 1 or 2 color designs. Is this accurate?

Also, have you ever tried using the inkjet opaque material on the roll? Also there are some other medias out there, that are much more durable than inkjet transfer paper, but these medias usually require a large format eco-sol printer or a color laser copier that does not use fuser oil.

The cutter should be able to handle a larger print area than 9 x 13" as well. I am going to a trade show in California tomorrow and will find out from Roland the specifics on how to do this.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

[


> The cutter should be able to handle a larger print area than 9 x 13" as well. I am going to a trade show in California tomorrow and will find out from Roland the specifics on how to do this.


[/QUOTE]

I think the only solution would be to add some type of carrier under the 11 x 17. that extends beyond the top layer. Like you do with Duracut. You are correct but 90% of my work is 1 to 3 colors, on dark shirts but the # of colors is also a point to consider. I'm sorry but I still feel if the price of the opaque paper was lower a 'lot' more would be sold. UPS always makes their money though wether you are buying plastisol, or blank opaque.


----------



## Loftyendeavors (Jul 17, 2006)

While I understand your point about cost, I aim to produce short runs of designs which have far more than 4 colors. Also, the GX-24 seems to give you good versatility when considering that you can use Vinyl transfers for the more simple designs (which should have a high amt. of durability from what I've heard). 
Thanks all for your help.
Glad to be a part of the board.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres the pic requested.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I know nothing about cutters; would I be correct in thinking the depth they can cut to is extremely precise and that whatever two ply material you are using doesn't need to be thick? (basically I have in find a material (ruby film if you know it) about the thickness of a typical sheet of acetate/film/mylar/card/paper etc.)


----------



## grumpster (Sep 12, 2006)

Can you use a GX-24 to cut Blue Grid transfer paper and weed that paper out or is the Blue Grid too delicate to withstand the weeding process? Exactly how would the process

What other opaque transfer papers are an option that wouldn't have too stiff a hand and have durability if Blue Grid isn't a option. work?

Sure wish badalou would make a video of the process.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I know nothing about cutters; would I be correct in thinking the depth they can cut to is extremely precise and that whatever two ply material you are using doesn't need to be thick? (basically I have in find a material (ruby film if you know it) about the thickness of a typical sheet of acetate/film/mylar/card/paper etc.)


Thats a good question Lewis. I have a Cx-24 its the older model without the optical eye. I have only cut sign vinyl and heatpress viny at pressure settings of 75-110. I know the cutters have pressure settings up to 300 and higher obviously for denser materials. The cutters cut a variety of products from paint mask to sandblast mask etc. I would think any two ply material within reason would be ok.
Pm Josh at Imprintables he would probably give you a list of what the plotters can or cant do.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

At the moment it's just an idle thought, but I'll definitely chase it up if I ever decide to get serious with it (ruby film is a UV blocking film, so if it is compatible you could use the cutter to make a positive and then expose it for screenprinting - since posting that message earlier I've read a couple of things that make it sound like some people do do this).


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

Can I cut single ply heat transfer material with the gx-24? I have some imprintables ink jet sheets but they are only 1 ply - not 2 like the heat press vinyl - when I cut thru the ink jet sheets is that not going to carve into the protection strip?


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Replacing the strip is very easy and not really expensive. Cost about $15.00 Cut away Jay, but you need the second sheet. 

[media]http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/rasd-sb00053.pdf[/media]


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jay...you must have a backing to do contour cutting..such as an opaque paper.. but it will not contour cut around an image on a single sheet


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

i found this in another forum

"Also, if you're cutting an inkjet transfer for lights (most papers), use a carrier sheet like Magic Mask or TTD Mask."

can I put a low tack transfer paper on the back of the inkjet paper before contour cutting?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont think that will work using transfer paper. The item you found in another forum is just what I was talking about..why are you trying to do something the hard way? a carrier sheet like magic mask is not expensive..using cheap transfer paper will not work but may cause damage to the cutting strip of the cutter. If you look at an opaque paper you can see what I mean.. But by all means...try the transfer paper and let us know...


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

i think I am confused now

I think i have IW jet II transfer paper from imprintables

how would you get rid of the extra border of white - I have been using scissors for basic shapes but got a used gx-24 and want to put that into action - if its not possible to contour cut the transfer paper what paper/material should I be using?

this stuff transfers off the paper leaving the paper in tack - I assume the 2 part stuff you actually heat press on the material with the image on it - does that make the transfer stiffer or heavier overall?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The best way to understand contour cutting with the GX24..go to youtube.com and search for videos from imprintables or Josh elsworth there are several to watch that explains this


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have watched them and it seems straight forward I did a test with the paper I have but it did not cut through that well/clean the material he used was 2 part but he never mentioned what it was?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

most any opaque paper will work as those do have a 2 ply construction since you peel off the image to press. Get a sample from a paper vendor and you will see the difference. I use the opaque for dark from imprintable warehouse


----------

